# Rams for sale



## tobaj (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey whats going on. I am new to the site but love fish! 
Last year my Bolivian rams had 2 batches of babies and they are finally at a good size where their color is starting to show. 
I only have a 30 gal at home and my tank is at max capacity. I would really love for these guys to go to to a good home. 
If anyone is interested in picking some up please let me know! 
$5 each which is cheap compared to what they are sold for at the LFS.
Hard fish, good personality and easy to care for. 
Oh yeah and I live on Oahu. email me [email protected]
Thanks!!! :lol:


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

First off, welcome! Those are some nice fish, hope they sell!


----------



## tobaj (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks. Was hoping to find more buyers on this site. 
Haven't sold too many. Maybe like 13 in all in about 6 months.....


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice Ram, mine( baby German Blue Ram) 3 month old. still no color.


----------

